# Only 1 embryo to transfer



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, so as this is our last chance, I was hoping to go for the max of 3 embryos to transfer but we're now faced with just the one  .  I didn't respond well this cycle (nor did DH) but it felt like a breeze compared to the last.

Looking at all of the stats for over 40s, it seems like success with just the one embryo is so slight.  I'm feeling a bit like it's a complete waste of time and that I'm just heading for more heartache.

Good news is just so needed right now, I've been in such a great place for the last couple of months but it feels like it's all slipping downhill again.  I feel like we're going to go on our epic trip to the clinic tomorrow knowing that it isn't going to work for us.  I'm not feeling so positive any more


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Molly - there are plenty of success stories from one embie. The only BFP I had was from one frozen embie being transferred. It really does only take one.  Do you have a frostie too? Perhaps they could transfer that as well? 
Please try and stay positive - it isn't over yet.
Take care.
Sara. xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Sara, you know you always show up when I really need someone   .  You are a real sweetie.

Well, I think that I'm over the despondent bit.  I was really upset, had a good cry and then took my dog for a walk.  It's amazing what a lovely walk over the moor, playing in a stream and walking back through the woods can do.  I am very lucky in many other ways  

Maybe 1 is our lucky number.  Apart from our rubbish response, everything feels so positive about this cycle.  

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello
I had to reply to your post, as I feel your pain!
We are in exactly the same situation.  We are on our last ICSI cycle with my own eggs.  I'm currently half way through the 2ww with our golden embie on board.  We only had 1 follie at the 2nd scan, got 1 egg and had it put back last Saturday. 
We were given the option of abandoning the cycle at the scan stage, but we just couldn't!  there is a heck of a lot riding on our one last egg, but we are forever hopeful.
Like you, I went through the very disappointed stage (to say the least) and thought that our chances were very slim.  Now it's back inside, I feel we have a good a chance as any and have to keep up the positive vibes to help it develop and implant.
1 is defo a lucky number and your positivity will really help.
Good luck and keep posting, we can go through this together
Hugs 
Ka xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

molly millions of natural pregnancies every year result from one embryo. With ivf/icsi we get used to the 'idea' of transferring two or three but it's not really 'what nature does'...

good luck and give your embie your full support GO EMBIE GO!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello goldbunny. 
hows u doin hun? xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

bit scared but doing good thank you. hope you are ok good luck with otd! everything crossed!


----------



## Bluebubble (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Goldbunny,

I've just gone through mild stimulation and produced one Grade A embie, went through ICSI and had him put back in today.

Yes I was told my chances are very slim but as my consultant has been monitoring me closely with blood tests, scans etc, he said everything was going great so we had to go for it.

So now I'm officially PUPO and keeping positive thoughts......it only takes the one golden egg and I feel like this one is a fighter 

Xxx


----------

